# Dankung Cord Rewrapping



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well its no big deal but
i just rewrapped my dankung

what do you think of the job i did?

its an axe hunter
my goal was to get rid of the anoying wrist loop
i just used the cord it came with and cut off the extra cord

and does anyone know if the dankungs use 550 Cord?

its front, and back, and the whole thing


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd need to go check, but my impression from rehandling Dayhiker's Cougar was that it was a cheaper variant.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

It is better for wrapping,believe it or not.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

danny said:


> This is better for wrapping,believe it or not.


that bag mitten tape(or tennis racket tape)
thats a good idea
ill try that someday


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

danny said:


> This is better for wrapping,believe it or not.


Danny is correct, I have done that before, came very nice and comfortable to hold


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice wrapping, appears flawless to me!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, "no big deal" is relative. I've always sucked at doing cord wraps, whether knife, slingshot, or otherwise (I have enough trouble tying my shoes







), so I always admire a nice clean job like that. Looks awesome!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anyone post a video or instructions on how to re-wrap?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

in my opinion,the best and most functional wrapping material is small tubing, the 2040,1842 or 1745 or any other tubing you can find.

excellent for shooting but do not have good appreance.

if my memory serves me well, I remember Smitty and some other shooters wrap with tubing.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Can anyone post a video or instructions on how to re-wrap?


i wish i could but i cant do it over again unless i get some new cord(is it 550 cord?)
i cut it really exact
and its so tight i dont think i could undo it without cutting it
i just sorta did it till it looks right and payed atention to how it was wrapped in the first place
i made some changes as i went along
its not too hard


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> in my opinion,the best and most functional wrapping material is small tubing, the 2040,1842 or 1745 or any other tubing you can find.
> 
> excellent for shooting but do not have good appreance.
> 
> if my memory serves me well, I remember Smitty and some other shooters wrap with tubing.


I can imagine that being comfortable, but surely it would wear a lot more quickly than Para-cord?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

(is it 550 cord?)

It looks like it is from the weave, but it's hard to tell; 550 has quite a lot of stretch to it, did this? And it's inexpensive for it's uses, you can buy in bulk on e-bay.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Sam said:


> in my opinion,the best and most functional wrapping material is small tubing, the 2040,1842 or 1745 or any other tubing you can find.
> 
> excellent for shooting but do not have good appreance.
> 
> if my memory serves me well, I remember Smitty and some other shooters wrap with tubing.


I can imagine that being comfortable, but surely it would wear a lot more quickly than Para-cord?








[/quote]

Yes,it's.

Para-cord wrapping lasts for years.

The tubing wrapping lasts about 1 year before it wears out.

One year is enough long, that'w why I prefer the tubing wrapping


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> in my opinion,the best and most functional wrapping material is small tubing, the 2040,1842 or 1745 or any other tubing you can find.
> 
> excellent for shooting but do not have good appreance.
> 
> if my memory serves me well, I remember Smitty and some other shooters wrap with tubing.


I can imagine that being comfortable, but surely it would wear a lot more quickly than Para-cord?








[/quote]

Yes,it's.

Para-cord wrapping lasts for years.

The tubing wrapping lasts about 1 year before it wears out.

One year is enough long, that'w why I prefer the tubing wrapping
[/quote]
Oh cool, I think I'd still opt for paracord though.


----------

